

JavaScript Obfuscations Contest - infinity
http://www.breakingpointsystems.com/community/blog/javascript-obfuscations-contest/

======
infinity
It seems that the contest was already started some days ago, but there is
still some time left.

I found this link in this article, which is also interesting:
[http://www.kahusecurity.com/2011/brilliant-javascript-
obfusc...](http://www.kahusecurity.com/2011/brilliant-javascript-obfuscation-
technique/)

Have fun!

------
infinity
Apparently, not so many of you were interested. But in case anyone wants to
see a solution, here it is:

[http://www.kahusecurity.com/2011/deobfuscating-
breakingpoint...](http://www.kahusecurity.com/2011/deobfuscating-
breakingpoints-js-challenge/)

